# Seek Outside Cimmeron - who has one?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Seek Outside Cimarron - who has one?*

Thinking of picking up a Seek Outside Cimarron Pyramid Tipi. 2 guys with stove for some late season hunts.

Anyone have one? Likes/dislikes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure but the tent in this picture from my Bighorn Sheep hunt might be a Seek Outside Cimmaron.

It's olive green with a cookstove....sleeps 4, I think. What do you think gdog?:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Could be. The Cimarron is really a 2 person with stove. More then that and your pretty crowded. Without the stove they say you can get 4 in it...but I think that would be tight.

I've got one on its way with the carbon pole and stove jack. I've wanted an open floor shelter for a while, with the ability to add a stove.

For the stove, I'm going to pick up a Lite Outdoors 18" cylinder stove.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

18" LiteOutdoors titanium stove.


----------

